# New Buck - 100% Oberhasli - Valentine



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Picked him up Saturday. Hell be 1 year old on Valentines day (hence the name, Valentine)
Hes a very sweet boy.. Poor guy, girls beat him up and chased him all over the first day. 
Theyre excepting of him now. 
hehe.. hes giving them a well deserved hard time as well.

When I go in there and one of the does shove him, hell come hide behind me before mustering up the courage to go back out there


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's very cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He looks like a very sweet boy! Yep, my girls gave my little guy a hard time the first day too.  He has retaliated by getting them all pregnant though. :O lol Pretty boy, and I hope he throws some gorgeous kids for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is cute.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Good lookin guy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cute little guy!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

he's very cute! I love the ober colouring. 

forgive me but I know nothing about them, is he quite small for almost a year old?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aw, he's cute! Looka that little goatee!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Good looking goat. He looks sweet.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He has a pretty face


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww he looks very sweet! What a pretty boy! Just tell him it won't be long before he has their full attention 
Fall 2011 we brought home a 5mo fullblood boer buck, and the girls were mean to him, and he was just terrified, poor guy! We had to hand breed because he was so scared of them! 
When we sold him last month, he was king of the little herd, the girls knew he was the boss, and they loved him. 
But I always laugh when I remember how terrified he was of them when we brought him home. Silly critters.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He does have a beautiful head!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Love that coloring!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Hes actually pretty tall, even though you cant tell in the pictures.

Hes just a little lanky 


Thankfully hes started standing up for himself and shoving the does around. Hes not overly aggressive, just very assertive. 
....still hasnt tested the queen though (chicken - lol)


----------

